# Changing owners - how stressful?



## Jacek (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,

We 'inherited' a cat yesterday. Our neighbour's daughter moved in with a dog-owner, and the animals just couldn't live together. So we said we'll take the cat. It's a neutred male born in February/March this year, and we (me and wife) live in a 3-room flat. After it came to us it spent the first hour running around sniffing everything, but then started hiding, and if one gets too close he darts off to find a new hiding place. I guess this is normal, but how should we act to make the transition as stress-less as possible? we have the cat's old scratching post and litter box, so at least he's got some of his own smells.

Looking forward to some advice, thanks!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

http://littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=library&act=show&item=basecamphowtoprepareforyournewcat

Little Big Cat has a few good tip in this article you could pull out and use.

I like the feliway plug in despensers. They seem to be the most effective to calm them down when changing locations.

You could try the Spirit Essence drops also.

http://www.spiritessence.com/?action=product&act=list&cat=species&val=cats


----------

